# Loomis Shorestalker 5wt for shad???????



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

An 8 foot rod is fine. No need to boom a 100' cast on the st Johns river. I'm waiting for shad season to arrive also. 8' 4 weight for me. You'll need a trolling motor on the Gladesmen though.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a 55# TM for it but don't use it for Redfishing. Might want to get together with you as I haven't done any Shad fishing. I hear different opinions on lines and sink rates any tips? As for flies the weighted ones made on small jig heads?


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Early summer on the Connecticut river we get the spawning American shad. Fly of choice is the shad dart. I use a 9' 6wt. or 7wt. with fast sink line. These fish are fun to catch and go airborne.

Step 1: Attached the thread just behind the eye of the hook. Then, wrap a small thread base behind the eye of the hook.

Step 2:Tie the bead chain eyes on the top of the hook shank right behind the eye of the hook. Tie the eyes on the hook with crisscross winding. 
  
Step 3: Wrap the thread back along the shank to right before the bend of the hook.

Step 4: The tail is a clump of marabou about the length of the shank of the hook. Tie the tail on the shank of the hook just above the barb. When trimming the excess marabou, leave enough to cover about of the shank of the hook.
  
Step 5: Work your thread forward to go over the marabou that you left in Step 3. about 2/3 of the hook shank. Move you thread back to where you tried in the marabou and the forawrd again. This will give you a base for when you wrap the pearl mylar tinsel.

Step 6: Tie in a piece on pearl mylar on top of the hook.
  
Step 7: Wrap the mylar to the rear of the hook and then forward stopping at the 2/3 spot.

Step 8: Make couple of wrap with the thread to secure the mylar. Trim of any excess mylar
  
Step 9: Tie the tip of the chenille on the hook shank at the 2/3 spot.

Step 10: Wrap the chenille foward to right before the bead chain eyes. Wrap the thread to sercure the chenille and trim off any excess.
  
Step 11: Whip finish right behind the eyes and finish up by whip finishing in front of the eye.e hackle forward to right before the eyes. Use a drop of Zap-A-Gap CA+ glue to more securely adhere the beaded eyes to the hook.

Step 12: Now, go out and catch some fish.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Cool fly! Thanks for the post!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> An 8 foot rod is fine. No need to boom a 100' cast on the st Johns river.  I'm waiting for shad season to arrive also. 8' 4 weight for me. You'll need a trolling motor on the Gladesmen though.


X2

I can't wait for shad season either. Too much fun catching crappie and shad on fly. Especially when the bit is on. 

I prefer a 7 or 8 wt rod when shad fishing. One, I throw heavier flies (see below). Two, its winter and the wind can be up quite a bit so the heavier rod is sometimes nice. Also, if you hook up with a 3-4 lb shad they can give you a run for your money. 

One other thing worth mentioning. In deeper water its nice to have a sink tip line. Shad are mostly on or near the bottom. Occasionally you will get one that hits near the surface but for more consistent action you need to work your fly deep.

Here is my go to fly for shad and crappie. Very rarely do I use anything else because its so effective.

http://www.facebook.com/v/1214962173373


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

I have the 5wt shore stocker and love it for small bass and big bue gills. It's not one for long line casting though. It's more of a pick up and place down kind of fly fishing and deffinetly not enough rod for windy days.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Tom, that vid link didn't work!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Facebook  [smiley=frustrate2.gif]

I am going to have dig it up elsewhere.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Decided to test a few rods today cast the Sage 9' 5wt VT2 not a bad stick but a little slow for my taste. I decided to test a few 6wt's so I cast the Sage VT2 and Z-Axis both rods had a freshwater feel but would cast a nice tight loop without being stiff like a saltwater 6wt. All things being equal the Z-Axis wins hands down for distance and tight loops but it comes at a price that is twice that of the VT2. That being said this rod won't get used but a few days per year so cost is a factor. I was hoping to cast the G. Loomis Shorestalker 6wt it may be the sweet spot in price vs performance.


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

I built a Sage VT2 5wt for trout a few years ago and never really liked the results. Way to slow for my arm action. Makes a good presentation for dry flies in the 30 foot range. This is not the rod you are looking for to fish shad. Good value rod is the TFO axiom 6wt. Great little "Salty Six" that can be used for all types of fishing. Good luck in your pursuit.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

G. Loomis Shorestalker 6wt is the rod recommended to me by Steve Rajeff. I got a 7wt SS on a great deal though and very happy


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> G. Loomis Shorestalker 6wt is the rod recommended to me by Steve Rajeff. I got a 7wt SS on a great deal though and very happy


I haven't found a 6wt SS to cast but I think it might be a great option instead of the Sage Z-Axis 6wt. My thinking is I could use either rod for winter Reds, Trout and micro-Tarpon.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I was able to cast a Redington Predator 8wt and was extremely impressed. They're only $195. It was very light plus cast extremely well. It was definitely equal to the ShoreStalker. I've been following these type rods for a long time. I own one of the prototype Loomis Shoreline series (pre ShoreStalker) in a 6wt that was courtesy of a great fishing personality, and would not part with it.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> I was able to cast a Redington Predator 8wt and was extremely impressed. They're only $195. It was very light plus cast extremely well. It was definitely equal to the ShoreStalker. I've been following these type rods for a long time. I own one of the prototype Loomis Shoreline series (pre ShoreStalker) in a 6wt that was courtesy of a great fishing personality, and would not part with it.


So do you think the SS would work or should I keep looking for a 9' rod?


----------

